# Westminster Confession and Cessation



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 23, 2007)

Garnet Howard Milne, [ame=http://www.amazon.ca/Westminster-Confession-Cessation-Special-Revelation/dp/1842275216/ref=sr_1_11/702-2691681-6452861?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1174686876&sr=1-11]_The Westminster Confession of Faith and the Cessation of Special Revelation_[/ame] (April 1, 2007)


----------



## Davidius (Mar 24, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Garnet Howard Milne, _The Westminster Confession of Faith and the Cessation of Special Revelation_ (April 1, 2007)



Is that Amazon Canada? 

Is the book available in the US?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 24, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Is that Amazon Canada?
> 
> Is the book available in the US?



Yep, that is Amazon Canada. It is being published by Paternoster Press (U.K.), and will be released in a week or so. As far as I know it is not yet available at any U.S. outlets, but I think that is likely to change soon.


----------

